# 3 almost 4 month old cockatiel trying to mate?



## cherilyn.love (Apr 12, 2017)

We are now able to sex according to the act I witnessed today. I got her, Zunnie, a few weeks ago and I was out in my aviary this evening and she was bowed down and chirping. My sexually dominate male tried to get to her but I stopped him. Ash already has 2 females on eggs and Zunnie is too young!!! Anyone know why she's doing this so young? 

She is verifiably this age. She was still being hand fed when I put a deposit down on her and picked her up 2 weeks later.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Some very determine hens of mine start as early as 3-4 months -offer to mate to any avail. male.. So I do keep them separately and cover the cage early to stop this. Zunnie is probably genetically strong and you know,it is spring time.. She has another full year to complete before she is ready for this though


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels can be sexual at a very young age. I once had an 8 week old baby doing the hen mating cry when her vent accidentally got pressed against the edge of a seed bowl. She wasn't even weaned yet!


----------

